# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Διαφορα

## DJman

ΧΑΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ
5-6 SCART καλωδια
5-6 Usb printer καλωδια
dvd player sony(scart) εκανε καποια κολληματα και δεν μου επαιζε ολα τα δισκακια.Πριν καιρο που το δοκιμασα ηταν οκ
ISDN net mod
Σταθερο τηλ λειτουργικο αλλα η οθονη οταν την κοιτας απο τα πλαγια δεν φαίνεται καλα(εως καθολου)

Παραλαβη Σισμανογλειο ή κεντρο καποιες μερες (ολα εκτος του dvd player λογο ογκου)

Εχουν μπει και αλλου

----------

